# Willamette Retriever Club Trial



## straightlines (Jun 3, 2005)

Any news!!


----------



## Chief Batman (Nov 20, 2005)

Oregon

Any updates on the derby?


----------



## bennetts (Oct 12, 2005)

*Williamette Valley Trial*

The Derby will not start until after the open. Theo open was starting a fourth series about noon with 22 dogs back so I doubt if the Derby got started.

The Q got finished about 9:15 and the am was setting up.The Q was won by John Poer dog - Bobby - Jim Gonia was the handler
2nd went to Abbea - Jerry Patopea Handler
3rd - Cheddar - Harry Bennetts
4th - Piper - Jim Gonia
RJ- Cash- Al Del Gesso

The water blind was very difficult with a strong cross wind. John Poer dog lined it.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Congratulations to all in the Q!

I believe Piper is a Golden? Topbrass Pay the Piper??

bp


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Chief Batman said:


> Oregon
> 
> Any updates on the derby?


Derby was made up of a water double, memory bird on an island about 235 and the flyer was across a small cheaty point of water at about 100. Most of the dogs did well, I think we lost 3 of 16. Second series starts first thing in the morning. I'm still playing so it was a good test. :lol: 

The open land blind was chair drill and across the tip of a small channel of water. Most dogs did pretty well. They carried 22 dogs to the last series which was a delayed quad or double/double. Most dogs did pretty well but Chopper and Auggie really stood out so I'm expecting one of them to win. 

Very good tests, judges were great and everyone was having a lot of fun.

/Paul


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> I believe Piper is a Golden? Topbrass Pay the Piper??


Hey Judy (Chute)....here's your cue!  

kg


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Yep, she's a golden.  Not very old, either--3 yrs., I think.
Suzanne B


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

WAY TO GO PIPER - A GOLDEN!!!! YES YES YES!!!!
Congratulations!
   
Judy Chute 

Did I do a convincing imitation????


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

You were _close_..... :wink: 

Always appreciate a good effort regards,

kg


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Open results*

Open Results:
1st place. Auggie (aka Creekrobber) Handler Gonia
2nd place. Chopper handled by Frank Kashevarof
3rd place. George Millen (not sure which dog)
4th place. Rooster (handler Gonia)
RJam to Gonia not sure which dog.
Several jams.


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

*Re: Open results*



orcamom1 said:


> Open Results:
> 1stplace. Auggie (aka Creekrobber) Handler Gonia
> 2nd place. Chopper handled by Frank Kashevarof
> 3rd place. George Millen (not sure which dog)
> ...



3rd place. Jock George Millen


----------



## orcamom1 (Jul 30, 2006)

*Amateur*

Amateur Results:
1st: Caterpillar Kelly (Zellner)
2nd: One of Shon & Jim Garrison's dogs.
3rd: Chopper (Kashevarof)
4th: Susie (Bob Craff)
RJ: Dilly (Ann Rauff)
Not sure of Jams.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*On Q *



Suzanne Burr said:


> Yep, she's a golden.  Not very old, either--3 yrs., I think.
> Suzanne B


Topbrass Pay The Piper ** (2/20/2004-) ..per K9 Data..

Just turned three!!! Congratulations!!!  8) :!:


----------



## check171 (May 12, 2004)

HOW ABOUT THE DERBY?


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

check171 said:


> HOW ABOUT THE DERBY?


Don't remember the dogs.

1. Jerry and Jane P
2. Ann Rauf
3. Amy Duke
4. Jim Garrison
Jams - Amy Duke and Randy H


----------

